# I Think I Need My Head Examined! (Muddy Fox)



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I just broke all my bike buying rules . . . actually I threw out the entire play book just to buy this ridiculous Muddy Fox Adventurer. It was cheap, but I know I still overpaid considering the build is essentially worthless, and I did it all for that fabulous color scheme, hahaha! Anyway, I'll put some better parts on it and use it around town I guess. Isn't that what you're supposed to say when you post a pos bike on this forum?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Isn't the reason we make "bike buying rules" is so that we can break them?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Indeed! Actually, the R1 saddle may be worth as much as I paid for the entire bike, so I might still be alright. 

I also found the catalog scans, apparently they were made by bike ninjas, and they made some pretty nice ones as well, though this isn't one of them, including a fillet brazed Tange Prestige frame with matching Nitto stem and an XC Pro build. Maybe if I ride this one it will lead me to that one!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes, that saddle is worth more than the rest!
POS bike: it's very clean, much worse has been posted.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

The color scheme does look kind of cool, and it looks like it's in good shape. 

Toss a tension disc on it and it will be all set!


----------



## Bomber H (Jul 28, 2015)

:thumbsup:I like it!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i remember drooling over them in 1990 and the reason was those color schemes but they were town bikes pretending to be mountain bikes.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Update picture?


----------

